# Zugriff auf Windows Freigabe



## melmager (11. November 2020)

Ich habe hier OpenSuse Leap 15.1 am laufen und bekomme keinen zugriff auf eine Freigabe mit dem Sambaclient.
(Zugriff über KDE geht)
die freigabe ist auf einer Fritzbox und die unterstützt nur das 1.0 Protokoll

ich habe im smb.conf die Zeile hinzugefügt:
client min protocol = NT1

smbtree -N zeigt trotzdem keine Freigabe

# smbclient -m NT1 --user=nfs -L 192.168.178.1 -d 3
###snipp
protocol negotiation failed: NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_DISCONNECTED

firewall ist aus...

wo muss ich noch eingreifen ?


----------



## Zvoni (11. November 2020)

Ist smb v1 überhaupt auf der Fritzbox aktiviert?
https://avm.de/service/fritzbox/fri...Von-der-FRITZ-Box-unterstutzte-SMB-Versionen/
EDIT: Noch was gefunden:
https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/samba-und-fritzbox/


----------



## melmager (11. November 2020)

ok also ein Bug ... schade - muss ich eine andre lösung finden


----------



## melmager (11. November 2020)

melmager hat gesagt.:


> ok also ein Bug ... schade - muss ich eine andre lösung finden


FTP mit Filezilla geht auch nicht ....
AVM hat auch ein problem - sach ich mal

also: user in der fritzbox gelöscht und neuen angelegt, und zugriff nicht mehr über namen fritz.nas sondern über die IP v4 adresse, dann ging es warum auch immer ftp + smb
ich habe ja den eindruck das auch ip6 mit reinspielt hat, das die namesauflösung der fritz via ip6 ging - jedenfalls hatte ich den eindruck als ich mal mit dem handy getestet habe


----------



## melmager (13. November 2020)

Kommando zurück
mount geht immer noch nicht - das einzige was geht ist die liste über smbclient
mount bleibt einfach nur stehen selbst v option hilft nicht weiter

mount.cifs  -v -o username=user,vers=1.0,workgroup=Workgroup //192.168.178.1/FRITZ.NAS /mnt/fb-jahn

smbclient  --user=user -L 192.168.178.1
Enter WORKGROUP\user's password:

        Sharename       Type      Comment
        ---------       ----      -------
        IPC$            IPC       IPC Service
        FRITZ.NAS       Disk      FRITZ!Box
Reconnecting with SMB1 for workgroup listing.

        Server               Comment
        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
        ---------            -------


also doch buggy
zugriff via telefon app ist möglich

so nachtrag update von samba client brachte besserung (auf 4.9.5)


----------



## Zvoni (13. November 2020)

Samba4.9.5???
Samba ist doch schon bei 4.13.x dachte ich....


----------



## melmager (13. November 2020)

Zvoni hat gesagt.:


> Samba4.9.5???
> Samba ist doch schon bei 4.13.x dachte ich....


jo aber dazu müsste ich das ganze System auf 15.2 updaten - das war für meine distri das maximum 
so ein komplett update mache ich nur wenn ich viel langeweile habe


----------

